# The Goldfish



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice!

I tried to take pictures of my goldies as well, but I never get a good shot. They just move around too much, which makes it very difficult to get good pictures.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always loved those goldfish with the orange heads. I don't know what they are called but they are pretty.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

They are called "red cap oranda's"


----------

